# Capture page Safari sous iOS



## fgfdgd (30 Octobre 2019)

Bonjour

Je souhaite capture un article et les commentaires, mais je n’y arrive pas avec lappli capture écran ou la fonction capture sur iOS. Pouvez-vous me dire comment je peux capturer une page entière ? Merci


_--------------------------------
Note du modérateur de service (ici Aliboron) :_
*Je ne pense pas me tromper en disant que iOS ne concerne pas les applications pour Mac. On va donc traiter ici la partie iOS uniquement. *


----------



## USB09 (4 Novembre 2019)

fgfdgd a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> Je souhaite capture un article et les commentaires, mais je n’y arrive pas avec lappli capture écran ou la fonction capture sur iOS. Pouvez-vous me dire comment je peux capturer une page entière? Merci



Sur iOS il y a la fonction CREER UN PDF dans le menu de partage tout à droite. Elle copie toute la page.


----------



## Locke (4 Novembre 2019)

USB09 a dit:


> Sur iOS il y a la fonction CREER UN PDF dans le menu de partage tout à droite. Elle copie toute la page.


Ça ne sauvegardera que la première page et s'il y en a 20 ? Mieux vaut sauvegarder le lien en tant que favori.


----------



## fgfdgd (4 Novembre 2019)

sauf erreur, une fonction nouvelle dans l’outil capture de ios13 permet de capturer une page web entière, mais je ne la retrouve plus...


----------



## nicomarcos (4 Novembre 2019)

Si tu t'envoies le lien par mail sur ton Mac après tu l'auras plus facile si tu y arrives pas avec IOS !


----------



## Chris K (4 Novembre 2019)

fgfdgd a dit:


> sauf erreur, une fonction nouvelle dans l’outil capture de ios13 permet de capturer une page web entière, mais je ne la retrouve plus...



Dans l’outil de partage de Safari dans iOS 13, «Annoter » créer un PDF que tu peux partager ou enregistrer. Tu peux aussi utiliser « Imprimer » : quand tu ouvres l’aperçu en écartant les doigts sur l’écran cela te créé également un PDF. Sinon tu peux créer un Raccourcis..


----------



## fgfdgd (5 Novembre 2019)

Une des nouvelles fonctions de l’outil de capture d’écran est la possibilité de récupérer l’intégralité d’une page web, pas uniquement le contenu présent sur l’écran. En touchant l’option Pleine page, l’atelier propose une barre latérale à droite permettant de naviguer au long de la page (on peut aussi balayer la capture avec deux doigts). Cette capture pleine page est réservée, pour ce qu’on en a vu, à Safari.




			Avertissement de redirection
		


Où est la fonction pleine page ?


----------



## fgfdgd (6 Novembre 2019)

Salut 

Je souhaite pas faire des captures en pdf mais en jpg ou tiff...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (6 Novembre 2019)

fgfdgd a dit:


> Une des nouvelles fonctions de l’outil de capture d’écran est la possibilité de récupérer l’intégralité d’une page web, pas uniquement le contenu présent sur l’écran. En touchant l’option Pleine page, l’atelier propose une barre latérale à droite permettant de naviguer au long de la page (on peut aussi balayer la capture avec deux doigts). Cette capture pleine page est réservée, pour ce qu’on en a vu, à Safari.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Une fois la capture faite, sélectionne la miniature de l’image et là tu auras le choix « pleine page »
Chez moi, cela enlève juste la barre du haut et du bas... Je n’ai pas pour autant la page complète (testé avec l’article de igen)


----------



## tabasko (9 Novembre 2019)

Je vais être hors sujet car il ne s'agit pas de Safari, mais çà vaut le détour pour la communauté et ceux qui ne connaîtrait pas : https://nimbusweb.me/screenshot.php  (çà fait des captures d'écran complet et même des vidéos, et on peut s'en servir en freemium)


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (9 Novembre 2019)

On parle de iOS.
Ton outil semble être pour la version macOS où il y a l'export comme pdf de possible.


----------



## tabasko (9 Novembre 2019)

Mince, tu as raison. Pour le coup je suis vraiment hors sujet. Désolé. Si un modo veut nettoyer, go! sorry.


----------



## fgfdgd (10 Novembre 2019)

tabasko a dit:


> Je vais être hors sujet car il ne s'agit pas de Safari, mais çà vaut le détour pour la communauté et ceux qui ne connaîtrait pas : https://nimbusweb.me/screenshot.php (çà fait des captures d'écran complet et même des vidéos, et on peut s'en servir en freemium)



C’est un logiciel de prise de note principalement, je vois pas l’interêt dans mon cas de le DL juste pour une fonction. En effet, j’utilise déjà quotidiennement Nebo et Notes.


----------



## fgfdgd (10 Novembre 2019)

ecatomb a dit:


> On parle de iOS.
> Ton outil semble être pour la version macOS où il y a l'export comme pdf de possible.



Je souhaite faire une capture en jpeg d’une page entier avec l’article et les commentaires via iPhone ou mac


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (10 Novembre 2019)

Je viens de faire un test:

sur iOS : "icône de partage", dans la liste des applications choisir "livres" => la page sera enregistrée en tant que pdf (mais à priori sans les commentaires)
sur iOS : capture d'écran, tu cliques sur la capture avant qu'elle soit enregistrée puis "pleine page" (ça ne marche pas à tous les coups)
	

		
			
		

		
	





sur macOS : "fichier", "exporter au format pdf" (là, cela fonctionne soit entièrement, soit pas du tout...)
Test fait avec cet article (pas de commentaire avec ios, et juste la page d'accueil au lieu de l'article avec macos): https://clubigen.fr/watch/article/9041

Peut-être aussi avec une application du style de pdfcreator qui prend la place d'une imprimante ?


----------

